# How does 'acei' do with 'p. saulosi'?



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

Can you mix 'acei' with 'p. saulosi' or will they crossbread easily? ( i know all mbuna could crossbread but i know some chances are better than others) Also will their be problems with their temperment toward each other. Eventually they will be in a 125 gallon. With hopefully some rusties and red zebras if that will work out well. (maybe labs instead of red zebra but i like the way the red zebras look better)


----------



## krellious (Jan 17, 2007)

had 5 aceii 2 14cm males and 3 11cm females. as well as a colony of 1m 3f 9cm saulosi. Not a problem at all. they both breed fine and no hybrids or aggression. and this is in a 4ft tank


----------



## letstalkfish (Dec 25, 2008)

cross breeding is almost non existing if you have enough females per species. I have 4m 10f saulosi's 2m 8f lab hongi in the same tank and have never had cross breeding.


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

alright so far i have 5 acei, 3 yellow labs, and i want some saulosi. The acei and labs are juvies. However i am thinking of giving my labs to a friend and doing the acei, then the saulosi and then some red zebras last for some nice orangish red colors.

questions.

right now the acei's home is going to be a 46 gallon bow front until tehy get too big for that.,

i got money and room for a new tank. What size tank would you all recommend for my 5 acei (hopefully more if they breed), 3m 9f or 4m 12f saulosi, and 5-6 red zebras.

Or i could leave out the red zebras and put in some demasoni's.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I have had Acei, Saulosi, Red Zebra, and Maingano in a 125. I think a 90 or above would work for wht you are tring to do.


----------



## krellious (Jan 17, 2007)

GaFishMan1181 said:


> alright so far i have 5 acei, 3 yellow labs, and i want some saulosi. The acei and labs are juvies. However i am thinking of giving my labs to a friend and doing the acei, then the saulosi and then some red zebras last for some nice orangish red colors.
> 
> questions.
> 
> ...


Aceii in a 4ft tank. get 2-3 male saulosi and 8 or so females. remembering they both get to over 12cm

also NO saulosi and yellows in the same tank. They look to much alike and the saulosi will most likey beat the yellows up


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

Thinks for yall's input. I have decided that i am going to buy a 75 gallon when my Acei get too big for their 46 gallon bowfront. Once i get the new aquarium (75g) set up i am goin to transfer my acei to it and then place an order for the Saulosi over the internet and they will go in the 46 gallon for a while until they get a little bigger and then into the main tank.

When i order Saulosi am i going to be able to pick their sex or will i have to order a whole lot of them and thin them out?

About the yellow labs. Someone made a comment about not putting the saulosi with the yellows and i agreed with you but when i said that in someone elses post i was told it didnt matter.

If it is going to be a problem my 3 labs will be going to my parents house in their cichlid tank because i like the saulosi better.

Once saulosi are settle into the 75g i will probably get one more species and that will be good.

any suggestions?

so far i was thinking either maingano (sorry i dont know if i spelled that right) , Demasoni, Red zebra, or any other suggestion yall may have. Thanks again!


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

GaFishMan1181 said:


> When i order Saulosi am i going to be able to pick their sex or will i have to order a whole lot of them and thin them out?


you should be able to buy them sexed, but you will might have to get ones that are a little older........



GaFishMan1181 said:


> Once saulosi are settle into the 75g i will probably get one more species and that will be good.
> !


you could probably do 4 species in a 75g.........


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

true. though i was counting the p. saulosi as two because i will have about 12 of them and only 6-7 acei's


----------

